# Bruntingthorpe 2009 Pics Thread:



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

well what a fantastic day 

some of my faves are here and the rest are on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621923350910/












































































































































some of the smaller rallying track:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pics Sarah - your car is looking good - I like the pic with the fence!

Were they free Haribo?? 

Let's hope the rain holds off for next week!!


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah love the fence pic! 

haha yeah got loads of free haribo - was ace

cannot wait for the meet sunday - we have 54 cars down on the list at the mo woohoo!!!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Some nice photos.

Thanks for sharing.

Chris.


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

My little sis and her fella were there too. Wasn't jealous at all. Honest! :lol:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

it was a great day, enjoyed it loads - went last year too when Renaultsport had dedicated track time and were doing passenger laps

we didnt have time this year so ended up having a few passenger laps in some absolute beasts 

- '09 Nissan GT-R (my god what a car!!)
- a modded Skyline that was all stripped out for track use
- Lotus Exige R 

oh yeah what fun that was


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm disturbed at your need to photograph some large womans back side with a stick poking out of it !



Cracking (sorry) pics.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great pics there - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

hahaha, i just had to take that pic - it was funny! lol 

i want a carbon fibre one for our renaultsport meets lol


----------

